# Question!



## Boomerhayes1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Can i use Floralife crystal clear Flower food for nutrients and to help my plant grow?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 25, 2015)

No, from what i read that is for fresh cut flowers, so no. Totally different than marijuana needs.


----------



## Boomerhayes1 (Feb 25, 2015)

thank you, what do you recommend i get? my seedling is about 2 inches tall but i feel like it needs a dose of nutrients like big bloom or something


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh dear boomer, you need to do some reading.. a lot of reading. You are looking for nutrients to use during veg...not bloom. Put it in some good soil and or start some light nutes. Are you organic? What medium are you in now?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 27, 2015)

Rose is totally correct. Iff you are starting a seedling, ffirst thing is they don't need any food until the tiny first leaves, the little round leaves called "seed leaves"(scientific name is cotyledons) begin to turn yellow. feeding too soon can seriously harm or kill the seedling. I don't want to insult you but it appears that you don't know a lot about growing Marijuana. This plant is nowhere near as easy to grow to harvest as many people think. It takes a lot of careful planning and research before you get started.

I'm not trying to discourage you, but you need to do some serious reading. We will try to help you as much as we can but there is much more that you need to know and can learn quicker by reading than we can explain.


----------



## Michael94 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah they're right. You need to do some reading.


----------



## zem (Feb 28, 2015)

well, I have grown my very first grow with no knowledge in growing and was able to get something so don't be discouraged yet as you might as well have what it takes to get it done. Just get some regular plant food for a start, if you have patio plant food, just a complete food and not a suppement, use at 1/4 strength for this tiny plant, get it to start feeding on something and then do some research and ask many questions in here, and you could get it done. jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2015)

IMO, you are starting at a disadvantage by using any old thing to feed your plants.  There is a lot of difference between a plant thriving and it just surviving.  This is a 4 month process, so why not get the most out of it by giving your plants the things they really need?  I am a big believer in nutrients formulated for cannabis.


----------

